# Smoog's Bloggy Blog



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

*Smoog's Bloggy Blog*

*If you can't be bothered reading the entire thread, cliffs are in this post*

(See how caring I am?)

*18/08/2013*

I need to get my fat*ss back into shape as I have a holiday on the 7th October. So, what better way to get there than to write about it? I did an okay diet last year, but I believe I lost too much muscle from a lot of cardio and meal skips from my work schedule. This year I'm much more disciplined.

Unfortunately, my body likes to collect fat around my mid-section and makes it apparent whenever it I get a photograph taken. I must admit I do get a bit self confident about it, so I'm going to get rid.

Workout wise, I do DC training which has seriously helped with my mass and shape. I've continued doing this through a diet and it's been a refreshing change in the gym.

*Training Split 18/08/2013*:

Monday: Chest, Shoulders, Triceps, Back Thickness, Back Width

Tuesday: Cardio

Wednesday: Thighs, Hams, Calves, Biceps, Forearms

Thursday: Cardio:

Friday: Chest, Shoulders, Triceps, Back Thickness, Back Width

Saturday: Thighs, Hams, Calves, Biceps, Forearms

Sunday: Cardio

On my training days I will base my carbs around my workouts, and on my cardio days I will keep carbs and fats to a minimum.

*Starting Pics*



*Stats:*

Height = 5'9''

Weight = 14 stone

Age = 25 Years old

*Update: 08/09/2013*



Smoog said:


> *Update: 08/09/2013*
> 
> The date of holiday soon dawns upon me and considering the lack of cardio (and insane amount of drug use ) I've made quite decent fat loss around my body. I'm hoping the final couple of weeks will get me a desired amount of vascularity. I've decided to adjust my routine for the next four weeks, a tad dratic you may think but it's something that I feel I will benefit from. I will be working 1-2 muscle groups per day again and doing a muscle group once per week, but literally trying to hammer the f*ck out of it, just to feel that morning soreness for the entire week.
> 
> ...


*Update: 03/11/2013*



Smoog said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> I know I've neglected you, not written in you and no one has looked at you much either, but I've not forgotten about you. I've decided to write in you again! Hurrah! My holiday diet didn't go too badly. I wasn't looking to get into competition condition or anything, I was looking to get to a point where I was confident with getting my top off (which I was). I attached a couple of pictures to show you where I got to (rather picturesque ones at that!).
> 
> ...


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm going to start this blog with a cardio session!

45 minutes, long strides, not uphill though unfortunately. I'm staying with the parents and the local gym nearby doesn't have a cardio machine that allows for an incline. Felt okay, I think I'd feel it better when I get back on some sort of fat burner that should arrive next week.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Waking at 6:15am is actually a godsend. I'm normally up at 5:15am getting ready for work, but one of the Sales Engineers has scheduled a meeting at 9 o'clock today so I have plenty of time on my hands this morning. I can't sleep any more than this for some reason.

My food for today will be simple: Tuna and Chicken, Protein shakes and one or two breadbuns. With me staying at my parents this weekend, I'm keeping my food simple and keeping my carbs low to one or two of these fluffy breadbuns. Normally I'd treat them like devil's spawn, but at the moment that's all I'll be able to get my energy from while I work in this annoying location.

Obviously, today is Monday so my workout later will be Chest, Shoulders, Triceps, Back Thickness, Back Width. Exercises will be Flat Bench, Barbell Press, Dips, Lat Pulldowns and Rack Pulls. I'll post the sets and reps I do when I've finished the workout.

Yes, I'm starving.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm hungry also.

In the same boat.

Easier I think, than cramming to much in constantly


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

tkd67 said:


> I'm hungry also.
> 
> In the same boat.
> 
> Easier I think, than cramming to much in constantly


I don't know. I keep thinking at the time the complete opposite is much easier and more appealing to do that what I'd be doing at that moment.

If that makes any sense.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Smoog said:


> I don't know. I keep thinking at the time the complete opposite is much easier and more appealing to do that what I'd be doing at that moment.
> 
> If that makes any sense.


Yeah sure.

Mine starts today also, I do have a few inches although nothing to worry about

Probably look better with it off.

Ill know more in a few days, weight etc.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

tkd67 said:


> Yeah sure.
> 
> Mine starts today also, I do have a few inches although nothing to worry about
> 
> ...


Good luck with that. I'd be happy ridding my darned love handles, they seem to attach themselves to me quite easily. Anything else will be a plus.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Smoog said:


> Good luck with that. I'd be happy ridding my darned love handles, they seem to attach themselves to me quite easily. Anything else will be a plus.


Always been slim, but with that annoying bloat or bicycle tyre round the mid section


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Dear Diary,

Yesterday wasn't one of my greatest of days for working out, as with travelling around it was difficult to get my food down my. My daily protein quota was met but I didn't get enough carbs in, which was completely apparent.

Plates are counted either side, I'm weak but not that weak :lol:

Rack pulls

15 x 1 Plates (either side)

12 x 2 Plates

8 x 3 Plates

4 x 4 Plates

3 x 4 Plates, supersetted 8 x 2 plates

Machine Rows

15 x 1 Plate

12 x 2 Plates

8 x 3 Plates

6 x 4 Plates

6 x 4 Plates, 4 x 4 Plates, 2 x 4 Plates Rest Pause Set

I raged a few times during this specific workout, because of where the pad is positioned I can't catch my breath during the pulls as its pushing on my diaphragm. If anyone knows a way of alleviating this, I'd love to know.

Incline Bench

12 x 1 Plates

12 x 1.5 Plates

8 x 2 Plates

4 x 3 Plates

6 x 2.5 Plates, 4 x 2.5 Plates, 2 x 2.5 Plates Rest Pause Set

Cable Kickbacks

15, 12, 8 on a weight that I could only just do (didn't quite catch the number)

Smith Shoulder Press

12 x 1 Plate

10 x 1.5 Plate

4 x 1.5 Plate

This is when I began to flag. I believe I'm using too much energy being there for such a long duration. My training partner prefers that we do 15 sets at the beginning of each exercise, but I only believe this is making our workouts longer. Also, with the amount of time we were there, we could only get in a handful of stretches that we'd normally do per session.

Oh well, more to improve upon on Wednesday when we are due to do Legs and Biceps. Today will be a cardio day, so a restriction on carbs will be applied.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Managed 10 mins on the stairmaster and 30 mins on the treadmill. Still did it after moving 5 file cabinets up a flight stairs at work. I wouldn't have done the cardio later but work gave me a small cupcake as a reward, so I felt major guilt :laugh:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

what's ur stats

Sick starting shape u have my ideal shape powerful not to pretty looking must be atleast 16 stone ish


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

reza85 said:


> what's ur stats
> 
> Sick starting shape u have my ideal shape powerful not to pretty looking must be atleast 16 stone ish


Hi mate, thanks for the post.

*Stats:* Height = 5'5'' Weight = 14 stone

Hoping to lean down and get a better bodybuilder shape. Been training for around 10 years.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

It has come to my attention that I'm to have a cheat meal a couple of days earlier than planned. I'm working away for 2 days and the big man is working this weekend, so it's unanimously a Wednesday Curry Night :laugh:. This isn't too bad, seeing it's Leg day tonight.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Was quite psyched for this session. Didn't do too badly in my opinion. As soon as that finished, a nice cheat meal! No cheating until next Wednesday though, unfortunately.

Squats

12 x 0 Plates

12 x 1 Plate

10 x 2 Plates

8 x 3 Plates

4 x 3.5 Plates

12 x 2 Plates

Calves

5 sets, 15 Reps, Full stack

Leg Curl (Weight is as much as I can do with those reps)

15 Reps

12 Reps

8 Reps

6 Reps

Hammer Curls

12 Reps x 10kg Dumbbells

12 Reps x 12.5kg Dumbbells

12 Reps x 15kg Dumbbells

12 Reps x 17.5kg Dumbbells

Machine Curls

12, 10, 8, 6 Reps on as much weight as I could do on that set.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Yesterday, I was quite proud of myself. Despite all the temptations of free food that the company credit card entices when you're away with work, I managed to stick with my diet and eat nothing that differentiated from my meal plan. I was so psyched that after a 3 hour drive back from Newcastle, that I decided to pop some caffine and ephedrine (it's amazing what you can get from Amazon nowadays) and get my workout done.

Dumbell Shoulder Press

12 reps x 25kg dumbbells

8 reps x 30kg dumbells

6 x 40kg dumbbells

6 x 45 dumbbells supersetted with 8 x 25kg dumbbells

Pull ups

12, 10, 8, 8, 6, no extra weight

Tricep Pushdowns

12, 10, 8, 6 at the max weight I could do at those reps

Then a superset of 12, 8, 6, halfing the weight each time

Lat pulldowns

12, 10, 8, 6 at the max weight I could do at those reps

Then a superset of 12, 8, 6, halfing the weight each time

Smith Bench Press

12 x 1 Plate (either side)

8 x 2 Plates

6 x 2.5 Plates

6 x 2.5 Plates, 6 x 2.5 Plates 1 x 2.5 Plates (Rest Pause Set)

Side Lateral Raises in between sets, 10 x 15kg

Shurgs

I like to built up my forearms sometimes, so I neglect straps. Not a lot of gyms like me using chalk so I kept the weight low and the reps high.

15 x 1 plate either side

15 x 2 plates either side

8 x 3 plates either side

8 x 3 plate either side.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Legs were done yesterday. Biceps and forearms were done yesterday. 40 mins uphill walking on the treadmill has been done today. Had a great day doing both, really enjoying this ECA stack. Noticing my abs coming through already!

Leg press

15 x 2 plates (either side)

12 x 4 plates

8 x 6 plates

6 x 6 plates

4 x 7 plates

10 x 4 plates

Worth mentioning that these were proper knee to the chest leg press, I don't believe in any of this 'filling the rack with 20kgs' sh*te.

Calves on leg press

15 x 4 plates

15 x 6 plates

15 x 7 plates

15 x 7 plates

Pausing at the top of each set

Single leg curl

15 x 10kg either side

15 x 20kg

12 x 30 kg

10 x 40 kg

Concentration curl

12 x 12.5kg dumbbell

8 x 15kg

6 x 17.5kg

6 x 20kg

Hammer Curls

12 x 12.5kg dumbbell

8 x 15kg

6 x 17.5kg

6 x 20kg

Looking forward to upper body again tomorrow, especially with it being bank holidays. Always seem to do better on them.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

lol how much your on here now you've closed your fb! haha still training at johns? going well I see


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

zack amin said:


> lol how much your on here now you've closed your fb! haha still training at johns? going well I see


Contrary to popular belief, I'm still getting a lot more done with it closed down! Still training at Johns  Where are you based lately?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Contrary to popular belief, I'm still getting a lot more done with it closed down! Still training at Johns  Where are you based lately?


not trained in 3 months, got married, then did 30 days of fasting, now im a withering wreck of a man, lol honeymoon next Monday for 10 days, then probably back to johns, looking at hiring an online diet coach to get me going,

cant wait to get back into things, hows tricks? whats your goals for the next few months


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

zack amin said:


> not trained in 3 months, got married, then did 30 days of fasting, now im a withering wreck of a man, lol honeymoon next Monday for 10 days, then probably back to johns, looking at hiring an online diet coach to get me going,
> 
> cant wait to get back into things, hows tricks? whats your goals for the next few months


Wow, congratulations mate. Funnily enough, there's a thread going on in General Chat discussing the best online trainers.

I'm doing well, dieting down and starting my personal trainer course at the end of August. Should finish it around December time.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Wow, congratulations mate. Funnily enough, there's a thread going on in General Chat discussing the best online trainers.
> 
> I'm doing well, dieting down and starting my personal trainer course at the end of August. Should finish it around December time.


you looking into doing it full time? you aiming to compete or just doing this for general well being, your already a big lad, better then most of the plonkers in there who think theyre a lot bigger then they actually are lol, some really lads there to I should also add


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

zack amin said:


> you looking into doing it full time? you aiming to compete or just doing this for general well being, your already a big lad, better then most of the plonkers in there who think theyre a lot bigger then they actually are lol, some really lads there to I should also add


Yeah, I hate my job so going to see if I can get some sort of online presence going and then see where that goes. If not, then I'll try a comp next year maybe 

LOL plonkers, there is few of them. I just keep to myself there and chat to the lads I like. There's a few out to prove something all the time, which I don't get.

You planning on getting back into it after the honeymoon? May as well keep the wife keen LOL. Make sure you say hi when you're next in btw.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Yeah, I hate my job so going to see if I can get some sort of online presence going and then see where that goes. If not, then I'll try a comp next year maybe
> 
> LOL plonkers, there is few of them. I just keep to myself there and chat to the lads I like. There's a few out to prove something all the time, which I don't get.
> 
> You planning on getting back into it after the honeymoon? May as well keep the wife keen LOL. Make sure you say hi when you're next in btw.


yes mate, itching to start now but work and given holidays there would be to many breaks inbetween to mess things up, so might aswell binge until after then start from a weak nasty mess,lol yeah theres some really cracking lads in there also, you and your mate are both big, more inspiring because were about the same height lol

although ive never been past 13 stone.

yeah keep at it, im sure if you put your heart into it, youll be able to do well in the personal training


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

zack amin said:


> yes mate, itching to start now but work and given holidays there would be to many breaks inbetween to mess things up, so might aswell binge until after then start from a weak nasty mess,lol yeah theres some really cracking lads in there also, you and your mate are both big, more inspiring because were about the same height lol
> 
> although ive never been past 13 stone.
> 
> yeah keep at it, im sure if you put your heart into it, youll be able to do well in the personal training


Thanks mate, will keep at it and you'll be back in the gym in no time! I'd love to be as big as my mate, so training with him is always a plus! We eat and do the same things, he's just naturally inclined to be f*cking massive lol.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Hamster said:


> Pretty good physique Mr Smoog.
> 
> Subbed


Thanks Ms. Hamster. Hope you're doing grand, looking forward to upper body today


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Monday's session was a good one, feeling a little bit weak with the diet so upping my protein and fats slightly. Weight seems controlled and I my abdominals are coming though.

I've added HGH to my stack and soon to add Masteron, hoping to get a more hardened bodybuilder look. I'm hoping before 7th Oct anyway for my Lanzerote holiday :laugh:

Tuesday I got through 40mins cardio, I feel like I need to up the intensity a little bit more. I'm not much of a sweater really but really feel I should be sweating more.

Legs and biceps tonight. Looking forward to it. 

Rack pulls

15 x 1 Plates (either side)

12 x 2 Plates

8 x 3 Plates

4 x 4 Plates

4 x 4 Plates, supersetted 8 x 2 plates

Machine Pulldowns

15 x 1 Plate

12 x 2 Plates

8 x 2.5 Plates

6 x 3 Plates

6 x 3.5 Plates, 4 x 3.5 Plates, 2 x 3.5 Plates Rest Pause Set

Incline Bench

12 x 1 Plates

12 x 1.5 Plates

8 x 2 Plates

4 x 3 Plates

6 x 2.5 Plates, 4 x 2.5 Plates, 2 x 2.5 Plates Rest Pause Set

Cable Kickbacks

15, 12, 8 on a weight that I could only just do

Barbell Press

12 x 0.5 Plate

12 x 1 Plate

8 x 1.5 Plate

6 x 2 plates

6 x 2 plates, 4 x 2 plates, 1 x 2 plates Rest Pause Set


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

Smoog said:


> Managed 10 mins on the stairmaster and 30 mins on the treadmill. Still did it after moving 5 file cabinets up a flight stairs at work. I wouldn't have done the cardio later but work gave me a small cupcake as a reward, so I felt major guilt :laugh:


haha yeah did 10 mins myself lastnight for the first time on the stairmaster.. felt like a marathon!! you see all the pros doing it so I thought why not..

About getting back in shape fast im doing the same thing, just get to the gym as much as poss mate, forget about overtraining its a bit of a myth, plenty of cardio and stay off the pizzas, chips ice cream crisps and all that haha and you will get there. like I say im going twice a day to get back up fast ive got around 10 weeks to go and the mscle piling on as im eating lean and training hard.. so good luck mate , and skipping a few meals wont hurt either imo..best


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

flecks said:


> haha yeah did 10 mins myself lastnight for the first time on the stairmaster.. felt like a marathon!! you see all the pros doing it so I thought why not..
> 
> About getting back in shape fast im doing the same thing, just get to the gym as much as poss mate, forget about overtraining its a bit of a myth, plenty of cardio and stay off the pizzas, chips ice cream crisps and all that haha and you will get there. like I say im going twice a day to get back up fast ive got around 10 weeks to go and the mscle piling on as im eating lean and training hard.. so good luck mate , and skipping a few meals wont hurt either imo..best


Hi mate, for once overtraining hasn't actually crossed my mind. Doing a variation of DC has made me feel that I was possibly overtraining the muscle groups too much as I seem to be making changes to my physique. People are making comments about my thickness and my strength is ever so slightly going up which I am pleased about. Still hoping for that beach bod in October though, watch this space!

Good luck yourself mate, I wish I had the time to workout twice a day. That would be heaven. I'd just eat and gym all day long.... Hmmm.. Still thinking about that career change...


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Dear Diary

Yesterday's leg session was a bit of a disappointment. I could only manage a max of 3.5 plates either side for around 4 reps. I normally brave 4. I attribute this to dieting down and not getting carbs through my system quickly enough before my workout. I have noticed my vasularity improving and a little bit of definition here and there, but I've still got a firm layer on my abdomen which I was hoping would shift quicker than it has. Tonight is going to be more intense 40 mins on something else other than a treadmill maybe. If I were to do the treadmill, I'll be taking my iPad and study for my personal trainer course this weekend. Very excited and looking forward to starting this 

Anyway Wednesday's workout was as follows:

Squats

15 x 0 plates

12 x 1 plate

8 x 2 plates

8 x 3 plates

4 x 3.5 plates

10 x 2 plates

Leg curl

12, 10 8 on as much weight as possible

6 reps x full stack,6 reps x full stack,6 reps x full stack (Rest pause set)

Calves

15, 15, 12 on as much weight as possible

10, 10 full stack

Isolated dumbbell curl

10kg x 15

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 8

22.5 x 6 kg

Hammer Curl

10kg x 15

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 8

22.5 x 6 kg


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Yesterday I managed around 40 mins on the bike, multitasking it with a Monster Hunter session on the 3DS. :laugh:

I had a shot fest today with various substances so I was literally *aching* all over :laugh: Me and my training partner decided to keep our sets to 10-12 on tricep related exercises... It was a nice change for the day anyway and I'm totally psyched about the PT course I'm starting tomorrow morning!

Smith Machine Shoulder Press

Lat Pulldowns

Single Bent Over Barbell Rows

Bench Press

Tricep Pulldowns.

I'll post the reps when my body stops hurting...


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Dear Diary,

Feeling a tad on the deflated side today. I think it's a combination of the juices kicking in, the diet and work running me around like a Blackpool Donkey. So I thought I'd write in my log blog thing to cheer myself up.

My workout was as follows:

Nordic Hamstring Curl (Bodyweight) 15 12 10 10

Calf Raises

Full stack x 15 reps

Full stack + 20kg either side x 15 reps

Full stack + 40kg either side x 15 reps

Full stack + 60kg either side x 15 reps

Full stack + 60kg either side x 15 reps

Leg Extentions

2 x 100 reps

Isolated dumbbell curl

10kg x 15

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 8

22.5 x 6 kg

Hammer Curl

10kg x 15

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 8

22.5 x 6 kg

It's a shame my workout wasn't half decent, as I had an excellent weekend doing my personal trainer course. The people in my class are lovely, the content is vast and I'm enjoying the possibility of a new career future within my grasp. Hopefully this feeling will wear off tomorrow. The fact that I'm completely run down with jobs at work might be the main contributing factor. I need to handle it better.

Anyway, chin up to a new workout tomorrow, Otherwise I'm going to be behind again :laugh:


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Hamster said:


> Blackpool donkey had me laughing :laugh:
> 
> Good that the PT course is got well....keep ya chin up...!


You must be one for the traditional british holidays :laugh:

Feeling better today, I'll see how my body feel tonight in terms of what I want to do. I think I'll stick in some cardio, too.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Went in the gym today not expecting much, from the terrible workout I had yesterday and that I've had very little carbs today, I was pleasantly surprised at how strong I still was. I though "f*ck it", took a couple of clen and a scoop of pre-workout and off I went, not thinking that I completely resisted carbs today all day long (someone's birthday at work too, there was *cake* there for f*ck sake!)

Today's workout was as follows:

Barbell Shoulder Press

15 x 10kg either side

12 x 20 kg either side

8 x 30kg either side

6 x 40kg either side

8 x 30kg either side

Rack Pulls (On the shrug machine)

12 x 20kgs either side

10 x 40kgs either side

8 x 60kgs either side

6 x 80kg either side

6 x 80kg either side

Barbell Bench

12 x 10kgs either side

10 x 20kgs either side

10 x 30kgs either side

8 x 40kgs either side

6 x 50kgs either side

4 x 50kgs either side

Lat Pulldown

15 on max possible weight

12 " " " "

10 " " " "

10 " " " "

8 " " " "

I should have finished on Tricep Pushdowns, but whatever was making me lift like a beast had worn off and I just couldn't manage. I was training alone too, so had the big man been there I could have probably smashed these out too. Very pleased with myself regardless.

Now to go cry in pain in the bath like a widdle boi :laugh:


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Dear Diary

I'm sorry I've not been entering you for a while (perhaps not the wisest choice of words to use), but had you been overlooking my current state of affairs lately, I've been literally hampered with offsite work. I've still managed to get my workouts in (2 in fact since my last entry), but the buggers at work have been taking up every ounce of spare hour. If it's not work then it's this part time PT course I'm studying for. I must get a couple more hours of that in today, btw.

Anyway, the date of holiday soon dawns upon me and considering the lack of cardio (and insane amount of drug use :laugh: ) I've made quite decent fat loss around my body. I'm hoping the final couple of weeks will get me a desired amount of vascularity. I've decided to adjust my routine for the next four weeks, a tad dratic you may think but it's something that I feel I will benefit from. I will be working 1-2 muscle groups per day again and doing a muscle group once per week, but literally trying to hammer the f*ck out of it, just to feel that morning soreness for the entire week.

Today I will be doing my final Legs and Biceps workout, before my weeks will be shaped like this:

Monday: Chest

Tuesday: Back

Wednesday: Legs, Biceps

Thursday or Friday: Shoulders, Triceps

I will try fitting in cardio where I can. Sessions will be 3 exercises max with a few warm ups leading up to one working set that will expend as much energy as I can gather. Bi's and Tri's will be kept around 2-3 sets depending on how they're feeling on the day.

Anyone still reading this, Wow! Thanks, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Dear Diary,

Monday's session had to be delayed to a Tuesday, as I had to work late and by the time I got home I was shattered. 14 hour days just aren't as easy as they used to be. Luckily I was home by a good time on Tuesday evening so I got my pre-workout sorted and headed over to the gym in a buzz. I did have a lack of carbs, and though I did notice that I was looking a little on the flat side in the gym's mirrors, What I have also noticed is that my body fat is nicely coming down despite my lack of cardio. It's nice to see a full set of abs again! Keeping strong to my diet has proven successful and I'm even supprised that I haven't managed to sercum to a daily binge of £4.00 Tesco Birthday Cake (This has happened before (Dark times...)).

Yesterday's session was as follows:

Smith Machine Press

15 x no weight

15 x 10kgs either side

12 x 20kgs either side

10 x 30kgs either side

8 x 40kgs either side

6 x 50kgs either side

4 x 55kgs either side

10 x 20kgs either side

Tricep Pushdowns

15 x 40lbs

12 x 90lbs

8 x full stack

Dumbbell Fly's

15 x 10kgs

12 x 15kgs

10 x 20kgs

8 x 25kgs

Tricep Kickbacks (Cable)

15 x 50lbs

15 x 60lbs

12 x 60lbs

Cable Fly's

Couldn't remember the weight I did, but did 12, 10, 8 as heavy as could. By this point, my chest was *officially done*

Triceps barbell push ups

Mainly did this for the stretch on my newly sore triceps. I tried to do 3 x 15 reps of slow bodyweight reps. I freakishly enjoyed it


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Dear Diary,

I know I've neglected you, not written in you and no one has looked at you much either, but I've not forgotten about you. I've decided to write in you again! Hurrah! My holiday diet didn't go too badly. I wasn't looking to get into competition condition or anything, I was looking to get to a point where I was confident with getting my top off (which I was). I attached a couple of pictures to show you where I got to (rather picturesque ones at that!).

The plan now is to keep what little definition I fumbled onto until next year. By then I'll have (hopefully) finished my personal training course, and I'll then be dieting towards getting a few photographs taken for the website and I may even attempt a competition. We'll see what happens. I've got an exam for the Lv.2 part of the course on the 11th 12th and I'm studying like my apprenticeship days, cramming everything into a day. Apart from I'm trying to do this every day.

At this very minute (if you're genuinely wondering what I'm doing) I'm taking a break and then getting on with more studying after some food. I'm eating much more lately than I ever have, and I'm loving it. That and I tried a pre workout drink called Grenade today and I've had an awesome back workout. Literally typing purely because I'm far too hyper from taking it. Please slap me.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

You look great in your pics mate.

How much are you weighing now?


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> You look great in your pics mate.
> 
> How much are you weighing now?


Around the 14 stone mark. I tend not to weigh myself as it really puts me off my training :sad: I use the mirror instead.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Smoog said:


> Around the 14 stone mark. I tend not to weigh myself as it really puts me off my training :sad: I use the mirror instead.


Jesus! I thought you would be much heavier due to the size of you! I mean that in a positive way.

Do you train DC solo? I have always wanted to try it but don't have a training partner


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Jesus! I thought you would be much heavier due to the size of you! I mean that in a positive way.
> 
> Do you train DC solo? I have always wanted to try it but don't have a training partner


As I say, I don't really weigh myself so I could be more. I don't like to over estimate. You mustn't forget that I'm 5'5''.

I normally do DC with a training partner, if I'm not with someone I always get a spot. You work that close to failure that it's probably not ideal to work on your own.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Dear Diary,

My partner got me an early Birthday/Christmas present :whistling:


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Dear Diary,

The time comes tomorrow morning where I take my first exam to becoming a personal trainer. I feel like my head is buzzing a bit from none stop learning today. I've been to college today and learned all about nutrition, Lv.3 stuff, yet I'm doing the Lv.2 paper tomorrow because the sales staff of Premier managed to f*ck it up.

I've just got to cram the last into my brain that I can and hopefully I'll be as right as rain for the exam. The day after I have the practical, hopefully a tad bit easier. Anyway, wish me luck anyone who's reading this thing!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Dear Diary,

Great news! I passed my Lv.2 Gym Instructor theory and practical. Bring on Lv.3 Personal Trainer!

In other news, work sprung on me that I had to do a training course in Brighton. F*cking Brighton! So I literally spent 10+ hours in a van. This has completely destroyed my back.

But have no fear, the Co-Owner of Evolution Gym Rochdale has clicked it all back into place (oh so painfully) and now I feel proper awesome :laugh:


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Dear Diary,

I've had a tough, long, drawn out week, especially this weekend. After this weekend I have literally two weekends left until I become qualified as a Lv.3 Personal Trainer. The learning has been somewhat intense, and the physical fitness endurance needed to complete the course was not what I expected (Fitness in general is difficult on 1.2g of BDT per week :laugh: ). But here I sit, drained, drawn and overweight!

I'm looking forward to the new year. The first weekend of January is my exam and hopefully I'll get a few things rolling to set up my personal training position. I really hope this benefits me because I simply cannot stand working in engineering any longer.

Training wise has been extreme. I've visited a new gym a few minutes from my house, and it's gotten me right back in the mood for serious training. Unfortunately, with the strength and power training I've been training this weekend for the Lv.3 PT course, I'm feeling a tad overtrained. A nice bath and 10 egg whites are needed for a nice chillout. Maybe some Homeland too


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

This week I've started reducing my portion sizes, and added a bit of cardio to my regime. I don't want to do too much as I start my new course mid February and I'm always a bit paranoid when doing a cut without the stuff.

I'm doing this so I can prepare myself for some photographs for my new personal training business that I plan to start up in a month or so. Hopefully I'll be getting the website up quickly (with my own html knowledge I'll have you know) as well as not too cheesy photography to promote the whole thing. Quite excited.

Especially when my actual job does my tits in sometimes.


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

Good to see someone training in a decent routine, unlike every other log full of moronic training ideas.

Good luck dude.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

ritchiedrama said:


> Good to see someone training in a decent routine, unlike every other log full of moronic training ideas.
> 
> Good luck dude.


Thanks mate, I don't update this as frequent as other people's logs. It's more of a summary of what's going on. I had to remove the majority of pics too as they were getting a bit nosey at work. :thumbdown:


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Just an update. Slowly getting leaner. I've not been measuring my weight as religiously as I used to however I'm still following a strict low carb high carb diet and keeping up my cardio weekly. Protein has remained high throughout. My strength fluctuates daily too. I'll start taking my weight measurements as of next week. Here's a quick pic. It's not very good as I think it makes my shoulder look odd.
View attachment 167153


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Took this picture last night. I'm about 9 weeks out from my first show. I am adding a little more cardio in from today, sitting here at around 176lbs. I'm quite pleased with my front double bicep shot, as my lats I have felt have been a sticking point for me. Literally been blasting them twice a week. I think I need some posing practice to help bring them out a little too.

View attachment 167380


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Took this picture last night. I'm about 9 weeks out from my first show. I am adding a little more cardio in from today, sitting here at around 176lbs. I'm quite pleased with my front double bicep shot, as my lats I have felt have been a sticking point for me. Literally been blasting them twice a week. I think I need some posing practice to help bring them out a little too.
> 
> View attachment 167380


Looking great !!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Smoog said:


> Took this picture last night. I'm about 9 weeks out from my first show. I am adding a little more cardio in from today, sitting here at around 176lbs. I'm quite pleased with my front double bicep shot, as my lats I have felt have been a sticking point for me. Literally been blasting them twice a week. I think I need some posing practice to help bring them out a little too.
> 
> View attachment 167380


Looking awesome mate expand that ribcage vacum mid section imo


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

bail said:


> Looking awesome mate expand that ribcage vacum mid section imo


I've been doing my vacuums. Although not as much as I should have. Pullovers have been a great addition. I shall be doing more of both


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Looking great !!


Thank you!


----------

